# How do you become a "featured" person?



## Blossssom (Feb 9, 2005)

My hair is just below my bra strap and I think it's my turn to be "featured"


----------



## mighty_isis (Feb 9, 2005)

I dont know how.... but I would love to see your pics.


----------



## melodee (Feb 9, 2005)

To become feature of the month, I believe that is an honor bestowed by Bev and the Mods.  They won't know how lovely your hair looks unless they can see pics, so start an album and show off that pretty hair.  We'd all love to see it.


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 9, 2005)

melodee said:
			
		

> To become feature of the month, I believe that is an honor bestowed by Bev and the Mods.  They won't know how lovely your hair looks unless they can see pics, so start an album and show off that pretty hair.  We'd all love to see it.



I don't have a CLUE about how to start an album!

Maybe I'll just take some photos of my hair and send them to Bev.  If I "qualify" she can post them


----------



## SVT (Feb 10, 2005)

I would suggest you become active on the hair forum by asking questions and offering thoughtful advice and also displaying your photos. This will at least get you on the radar.


----------



## Dreamn (Feb 10, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I don't have a CLUE about how to start an album!
> 
> Maybe I'll just take some photos of my hair and send them to Bev. If I "qualify" she can post them


 
i can help you start an album.  if you can email them to bev, you can post them online.  its easy


----------



## pebbles (Feb 11, 2005)

SVT said:
			
		

> I would suggest you become active on the hair forum by asking questions and offering thoughtful advice and also displaying your photos. This will at least get you on the radar.



Yup! That's exactly how to do it. And do post pictures.


----------



## lovechic (Oct 4, 2005)

SVT said:
			
		

> I would suggest you become active on the hair forum by asking questions and offering thoughtful advice and also displaying your photos. This will at least get you on the radar.


* Great advice!*


----------



## Blossssom (Oct 5, 2005)

lovechic said:
			
		

> * Great advice!*



I've been really active lately on the hair board *sniff*


----------



## Cincysweetie (Oct 5, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I've been really active lately on the hair board *sniff*


Still gotta post pics though!  Being active is just one part.


----------



## Blossssom (Oct 7, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Still gotta post pics though!  Being active is just one part.



You know, since it's seems I am being "called out" on my other thread, I am going to post pictures.

As soon as I get my touch up, which is in 2 weeks, I'll have someone here to post them.

I agree with you all that the proof is in the pudding, and I'm going to start baking


----------



## Honeyhips (Oct 8, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> You know, since it's seems I am being "called out" on my other thread, I am going to post pictures.
> 
> As soon as I get my touch up, which is in 2 weeks, I'll have someone here to post them.
> 
> I agree with you all that the proof is in the pudding, and I'm going to start baking


where you getting called out?


----------



## Blossssom (Oct 9, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> where you getting called out?



Seemingly, on my "Should I Say Anything" thread...

Not to worry, however... I will post pics on a "timetable" already outlined on said thread...


----------



## Pookie25 (Oct 10, 2005)

Fotki albums are free and easy to set up.


----------



## Blossssom (Oct 10, 2005)

Pookie25 said:
			
		

> Fotki albums are free and easy to set up.



Thanks, Pookie... I'll let you guys know when I'm ready.  I'll need some help setting up an album...


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't you have to have pictures of your hair progress over a period of time (i.e a year or two)


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 26, 2007)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> My hair is just below my bra strap and I think it's my turn to be "featured"


 
Hey Blosssom - your wish may be granted.  Hurry and get your pics in,  you may be the March Feature of the Month.....


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Feb 26, 2007)

Bloss, I can't believe you wanted to be feature of the Month without pics to feature!


----------



## Growinpainz (Feb 26, 2007)

lol! yall are crazy!


----------



## Sistaslick (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm gonna pretend like I didn't see 2005 on this thread.  Bloss, you done had us waiting for 2 years to see some pics  All we got was that busted lady in your avatar and some Becky's in your siggy.  


Out with the goods!  You should have had an explosion of growth since then girl


----------



## Keen (Feb 27, 2007)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> I'm gonna pretend like I didn't see 2005 on this thread.  Bloss, you done had us waiting for 2 years to see some pics  All we got was that busted lady in your avatar and some Becky's in your siggy.
> 
> 
> Out with the goods!  You should have had an explosion of growth since then girl



Oh My, I didn't even notice. I just looked at the month and day....


----------



## firecracker (Feb 27, 2007)

That *****'s been stringin us along for years.  She's good!


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Feb 27, 2007)

Blossom...I always thought the lady in your avatar was you...   . Just kidding. I am trying to start an album too so one day I can be below bra strap and ready to be featured like you!


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 4, 2007)

JLove74 said:
			
		

> Hey Blosssom - your wish may be granted.  Hurry and get your pics in,  you may be the March Feature of the Month.....



Wow!  That was a long a$$ time ago when I started this thread!  LOL!

At least I have more of an idea of when I started the chops.  My hair didn't stay that long for long because I had to rid myself of the damage.

Well, the moderators, Honey and Enchantment, have seen the pictures and if they want me to be their next "feature" I WILL BE!  

Writing up another acceptance speech


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 4, 2007)

firecracker said:
			
		

> That *****'s been stringin us along for years.  She's good!



And y'all sat there and waited!  LOL!

Thanks, Ms. Delikate.  Hopefully, all of us will be "featured".  Heehee!

I wasn't ready 2 years ago to be featured.  My hair, while the length was good, the width had not even begun to kick in.

I still can't believe how thick this stuff is!  Nobody told me that with length comes fullness!  Whew!  

Let me figure out a regimen so when I am requested to be a "feature", I'll have something to say.  Ha!


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 4, 2007)

This thread is too funny.


----------



## tallygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Blossssom, 

Your hair is gorgeous!  Girl, you got my vote to be "featured."  
Oops!, we don't get to vote, huh?


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 4, 2007)

I have no CLUE how it works!  Heehee!

Thanks, Nita


----------

